

The inventor of hypertext - isomorph
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Nelson

======
tzs
He named it hypertext, but Vannevar Bush described essentially hypertext as
part of his hypothetical "memex" system in this 1945 article:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-
ma...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-may-
think/303881/?single_page=true)

The hypertext description starts in section 7, and continues in section 8.

------
sprobertson
Long forgotten? I'm sure he reminds people all the time.

He does have some fascinating projects though. Xanadu[1], a sort of visual
hypertext browser & editor, is something I'd like to see a "real"
implementation of. Any decade now...

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu>

------
antipax
Read these rules for the Xanadu project:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu#Original_17_rule...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu#Original_17_rules)

and to me, at least, it becomes very clear why the WWW won the race.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Yup, he was _very_ widely cited (along with Vannevar Bush) back in the '80s
when people were playing a lot with this sort of thing, but almost everything
he actually tried to create seemed hopelessly baroque and over-engineered.

"Simple" is a very important concept in the real world, and what he churned
out was anything but.

[I recall his book "Computer Lib" as being almost completely unreadable too,
and remember thinking that he _must_ have doing drugs when he wrote it...]

------
johncoltrane
Paul Otlet is an interesting character, too.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Otlet>

------
vhf
I had never heard of teledildonics. Thanks for the link, I learned a new word
/ concept !

~~~
waterlesscloud
Someone should digitally archive all those old Mondo 2000 issues as a public
service.

~~~
vhf
For sure ! Bringing real life hacking to the mass could help people understand
hacking culture in general !

------
arrakeen
this wired article on project xanadu is a fascinating read:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html>

~~~
gruseom
I find that article scarier than any horror movie.

